# xine und Menüschrift



## PenguinMan (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi...
 Ich hab schon seit längerem immer wieder das gleiche Problem mit xine (egal welcher Build oder welche Distro ich teste, derzeit Slackware10).

 Bei meinen Bildschirm-Einstellungen (1280x1024, 98x108dpi, 24bit) ist die Schrift im Menü von Xine (auch im Setupmenü) viel zu groß und ich hab bisher keinen Weg gefunden das zu ändern.

 Bei AcrobatReader hatte ich ursprünglich das gleiche Problem, hier hatte es dann geholfen in der xorg.conf die Reihenfolge der FontPath-Einträge zu verändern (75dpi vor 100dpi).

 Mit Google findet sich nur ein Hinweis auf zu große Fonts in xine mit dem Hinweis die .Xresource-Datei zu manipulieren. Aber das brachte keinen Erfolg (oder ich habs nur nicht hinbekommen...)

 Ansonsten ist xine Super und auch das installieren der letzten Builds (1rc8) ist kein Thema. Nur der Menüfont ist einfach viel zu groß.

 Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tipp?

 Dank im vorraus, PM.


----------



## TanTe (21. Dezember 2004)

Benutze den Mplayer der kann alles was Xine kann und noch vieles mehr. Man kann auch jede menge verschiedene Shriftarten installieren.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2004)

Check mal ob Kaffeine das gleiche Problem macht (basiert auf Xine).
http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/

 Vielleicht mache ich dich ja hiermit Xine abtrünnig


----------



## PenguinMan (22. Dezember 2004)

>>Benutze Mplayer...

Das sind so Tips die einem echt helfen ;-) Leider hab ich immer wieder vids die MPlayer nicht abspielen kann (Sound ist z.B. doppelt so schnell oder gar nicht erst vorhanden) deshalb verwende ich eigentlich beide Player...

>>Benutze Kaffeine...
Da ziehe ich Kmplayer vor, der unterstützt xine+mplayer als Frontend.

Aber zum Problem:
Hab jetzt mal die Original xorg.conf von Slackware zum starten von X verwendet (mit VESA-Treiber und 1024x768). Der Font ist zwar immer noch riesig, aber passt jetzt wenigstens zum Menü/Setup (vorher haben die Setup-Überschriften die Optionen teilweise überschrieben...).

Scheint also alles mit der Auflösung und der FontList zu tun haben. Muß da mal weitertesten...


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Dezember 2004)

PenguinMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >>Benutze Kaffeine...


 Habe ich nie gesagt, das ist Deine freie Interpretation.
 Wollte Dich nur checken lassen ob es am build lag oder generell am source.
 Ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fehler, der ließ sich mit downgraden der Software fixen (und später mit einem upgrade auf eine höhere Version). Andererseits könnte es auch an fehlenden Fonts liegen.

 Sorry wenn es so klang als wollte ich Dich überreden das Ding zu verwenden. Wenn ich das versucht hätte, wäre das sicherlich mit nur mit dem VLC passiert .


----------



## PenguinMan (22. Dezember 2004)

Na dann... mein Fehler ;-)
 ich hab das Problem ja nicht erst seit diesem Release, sondern schon so lange ich Slackware einsetze (an die SuSE, Redhat, Debian-Zeiten kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern ;-) )
 Ich lösche auch regelmäßig mein .xine-cfg-Verzeichnis, aber daran liegts auch nicht. 
 Ich könnt jetzt auch sagen "Sch.... drauf", das Menü brauch ich eh recht selten. Aber zu wissen das im System was faul ist stört mich halt (bin ja auch kein winuser ;-) )

 Lade mir jetzt mal fedcore3 und installiere das mal parallel. Mal sehn wies da aussieht.


----------



## PenguinMan (26. Dezember 2004)

Hab jetzt FedoraCore3 installiert und mit gleichen ScreenEinstellungen ist auch hier der MenüFont ExtraGroß.
Hab jetzt die Auflösung auf 1152x864 runtergesetzt und in der xorg.conf nicht mehr die richtige Größe des Monitors in mm angegeben. Jetzt zeigt mir das KDE-InfoZentrum eine Auflösung von nur noch 75x75dpi an und jetzt passt der Font in Xine. Die dpis sind aber garantiert falsch (325mm Breite bei 1152pixel = 90dpi, oder? Sieht ganz so aus als rendert xine den Menüfont in abhängigheit der dpi-Größe....


----------

